# 2002 f-250 7.3 performance



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I would appreciate if anyone can tell me if there are any super chips that will really make a difference on what I already have. I currently have 4" lift with 35" tires with the 4" exhaust upgrade and cold air intake. Ive been using the old super chips programmer that doesn't upgrade speedometer with the bigger tires. I've tried all the settings including tow safe and my mileage still sucks I'm only getting around 14 mph in town n around 16-17 on highway. I don't run it very hard. would it really be worth it to upgrade to another programmer? I believe my programmer increases 90 hp. I don't have a problem with the horse power just looking for better fuel economy. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

your lift and bigger tires aren't helping your fuel economy at all. your mileage might be off if your tuner/chip hasn't corrected for the bigger size tires as well.


----------



## bigblock455 (Mar 9, 2012)

goodwood said:


> your mileage might be off if your tuner/chip hasn't corrected for the bigger size tires as well.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah my mileage is showing to be very good on my digital indicator but it's way off.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sponge said:


> Yeah my mileage is showing to be very good on my digital indicator but it's way off.


Sell it to some youngster. "LOOK!! This baby is getting 28 mpg!!" hahaha:rotfl:


----------



## tripodtx (Jun 12, 2007)

I've got a 2000 with almost the same set up, 4 inch lift and 35's and had the super chip also. I don't trust what the computer says either but will say that if I keep it under 1500rpm on the highway I get pretty good gas mileage. Usually going about 65 or 70. Then again i just turned 150k. Just bought a 2012 f350. Just rolled 1000 miles and it gets pretty good mileage compared to that old truck and I've noticed the same thing that if I don't go over so many rpm's I get really good gas mileage. I will do the k&n air filter on this truck as soon as its broken in, and I'm looking at new tires right now. My son really wants that old truck. I just need to get the ranch hand numbers re-powder coated and new tires. It still runs like a beast and sounds like one. It's amazing how much quieter the new one is. Like night and day.


----------



## tripodtx (Jun 12, 2007)

I've got a 2000 with almost the same setup, 4 inch lift, 35's, ranch hands front and back and k&n air filter and super chip. If I keep it under 1500 rpm on the freeway I'm still doing 70 and it sucks very little fuel. Then again I just turned 150k. I just bought a 2012 f350 and what a difference. She just sips fuel if I drive her the same which is hard to do, she excels at about 80mph. My son is ready to take the 2000, just need to put new tires and re-powder coat the bumpers and she'll look like new. Doesn't have one ding or chip in the original paint and I put seat covers on it when I bought it and the leather looks like new. It's just a little large for a first vehicle, but then again that's what the ranch hands are for.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Edge evolution on extreme(100hp) if you keep your foot out of it you will be in the mid 20's, a very good friend of mine has a diesel performance shop and I have put almost every chip and programer on my 2003 7.3 the edge is the best


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Sponge I have the same basic set up and get the same basic mileage with a Superchips programmer

Do you have access to vegetable oil?


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Why?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

probably for a conversion.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Sponge said:


> Why?


2nd generation PSDs will run on more than just diesel, with a conversion they can be run on vegetable oil. My 2000 PSD has been running on vegetable oil for the last two years


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys!!!


----------



## Electra-Trout (Jan 23, 2005)

Look up Tony Wildman Chip. He custom programs a 6 position chip for the 7.3s. It'll put any other one to shame and the price is right.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you looked at the TS Performance 7.3L Powerstroke Switchable Chip?


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Haven't tried it


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Jody at dp-tuner they use a ts style chip. I have ran towed and dynoed many differnt tunes and dp-tuner was spot on with a stock truck are modified.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Sponge said:


> Haven't tried it


Get in touch with Nate over at Performance Truck Products in Tomball and he will get you set up.

It is a selectable dial tuner with tunes set on tuner positions of your choice. So position #1 can be a low tow tune, #2 can be a slightly higher tune, #3 a high hp tune, etc.

They are pretty cool and easy to install.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I tried the ts and bullydog 5 position chips, still didn't come close to the edge evolution. Only thing other than the evolution I liked was the edge juice with attitude


----------



## DirtyThirty (Feb 28, 2012)

Ever think of re-gearing your axles?


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Would it make a big difference n which gears would u recommend?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sponge said:


> Would it make a big difference n which gears would u recommend?


If you have 4.10's and never pull anything, putting highway gears will help.


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

With all due respect, Edge sucks on 99-04 PSDs. Sure, they tune the engine up some, but they don't touch the transmission. Edge has toasted plenty of people's trannys, just check out Powerstroke.org. My recommendation would be a 6 position Phoenix chip from Power Hungry Performance. They are custom tuned to your specific vehicle and your mods, and will provide LOTS of safe power. Bill has been tuning Fords for decades now, and even wrote the original tunes for Edge. Plus, $300 isn't bad for a custom chip that completely changes your truck. I have 6 tunes, 1- whisper mode, 2- 40hp heavy tow, 3- 80hp light tow, 4- 65hp DD, 5- 80hp performance, and 6- 120hp race. Blows canned tunes, AKA Edge, Hypertech, Superchips, etc., out of the water.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Seein' Spots said:


> With all due respect, Edge sucks on 99-04 PSDs. Sure, they tune the engine up some, but they don't touch the transmission. Edge has toasted plenty of people's trannys, just check out Powerstroke.org. My recommendation would be a 6 position Phoenix chip from Power Hungry Performance. They are custom tuned to your specific vehicle and your mods, and will provide LOTS of safe power. Bill has been tuning Fords for decades now, and even wrote the original tunes for Edge. Plus, $300 isn't bad for a custom chip that completely changes your truck. I have 6 tunes, 1- whisper mode, 2- 40hp heavy tow, 3- 80hp light tow, 4- 65hp DD, 5- 80hp performance, and 6- 120hp race. Blows canned tunes, AKA Edge, Hypertech, Superchips, etc., out of the water.


I have tried 90% of programers and chips and the edge evolution is hands down the best. I keep it on extreme(100hp) I pull a 40 foot float 2-3 days a week and a big bay boat every day with no trans problems. I've had chips from tony, ts, bully dog,and banks. Had programers from edge, bully dog, sct, superchips, hupertec, deablo and probably a few more! My buddy has a diesel performance shop and I've put most of them on my truck. And the edge is cheap think I paid like 250 or 275$


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I have tried 90% of programers and chips and the edge evolution is hands down the best. I keep it on extreme(100hp) I pull a 40 foot float 2-3 days a week and a big bay boat every day with no trans problems. I've had chips from tony, ts, bully dog,and banks. Had programers from edge, bully dog, sct, superchips, hupertec, deablo and probably a few more! My buddy has a diesel performance shop and I've put most of them on my truck. And the edge is cheap think I paid like 250 or 275$


Well the PHP is only $295, and it's custom tuned to my truck. I'd much rather have a custom chip than something that can move from truck to truck. I've had both canned and custom, and IMO, custom wins hands down. One of the guys at work has the Edge on his 01 7.3, and it's a dog. Shifts terrible and lacks power. Plus, with only 98k and light towing, his trans is already about gone.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

He must be doing something in not. If anyone wants to try the edge I'll let you. I still have the edge evolution and juice, and I think I have the sct


----------



## dirty riggers (Apr 24, 2012)

i have a diesel shop in pearland ts chip is the way to go give me a call i have them on sale now call 2819935402 ask for robert


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

*What computer chip for chevy 4.3, V-4 or will it help?*

What do yall recommend for a computer chip for chevy 4.3, V-4 or will it help? It is Chevy V-4 with overdrive trans. Looking for better gas mileage only, do not pull a trailer of any kind. It is getting approx 16.6 on the road now. Maybe a K&N air filter, or cleaning the mass flow meter?
Or what other remedy or solution do yall recommend.

It looks like the previous owner has installed a 2" spacer block between the carb and the manifold, thanx.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

my 02 stock height, stock tires, with no tunes gets 19-20mpg on a trip to dallas. this is cruising between 65-70 the whole way.
you mileage seems to be fairly good for your set up. it is what it is. dont go by the lie o meter on your overhead display, im surprised it still works.hwell:
if you really want to try something new, go look on the forum powerstroke army. i would not go with the TS chip, there are a couple of custom tuners that are fairly close. there is a guy in bryan/college station area named Matt Robinson with Gearhead Automotive Performance. he has a good record and seems to stand by his work, free reburns as well.

and the bigger tires have already changed your final drive some. 70 mph @ or under 2K rpms. cant do much better. ur driving a brick.

hope this helps.

P.S.
dont take this the wrong way, but a question/issue like this doesnt belong on a fishing site. there is potential you wont get the best info possible. lol.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah Yeah said:


> my 02 stock height, stock tires, with no tunes gets 19-20mpg on a trip to dallas. this is cruising between 65-70 the whole way.
> you mileage seems to be fairly good for your set up. it is what it is. dont go by the lie o meter on your overhead display, im surprised it still works.hwell:
> if you really want to try something new, go look on the forum powerstroke army. i would not go with the TS chip, there are a couple of custom tuners that are fairly close. there is a guy in bryan/college station area named Matt Robinson with Gearhead Automotive Performance. he has a good record and seems to stand by his work, free reburns as well.
> 
> ...


----------

